# Salvian the Presbyter: The Empire Must Fall



## RamistThomist (Feb 7, 2008)

Augustine wrote to defend God's justice in the face of a crumbling Empire. Salvian thought such efforts superflous: We do not need to defend God's justice on why the Empire fell. We must ask the question as to why it didn't fall sooner? 
Salvian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Salvian said that the fall of Empire was not the worst thing that could happen. The worst thing that could have happened is that the Empire would not have fallen. 

Such thinking makes for interesting comparing and contrasting.

(There are hidden overtones in this post.  )


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> (There are hidden overtones in this post.  )



Yeah, and the problem with hidden overtones is that it changes the nature of the post into a political thread instead of a Church History thread if people run with it. Sometimes it is enough to let history speak for itself without having to make the application for people.

I guess we'll see if this thread stays put in this forum.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2008)

I seek to build God's Kingdom. Let all others fall, for they will.


----------

